

YC Demo Day Session 5: Hackpad, FamilyLeaf, Ark, Chute, 99dresses - canistr
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/27/yc-demo-day-winter-2012-session-5/

======
bsimpson
I'm tempted to show this to my mom, but what happens if they go out of
business? You've basically sold hundreds of dollars worth of clothes in
exchange for Monopoly money.

------
dreamdu5t
Minefold seems to be the only actual business there. Awesome idea.

99dresses doesn't make any sense. I sell clothes to buy _new_ clothes. 95% of
being fashionable is having new clothes. At least the salvation army gives me
real money.

~~~
fooandbarify
You're not the target demographic. Vintage clothing is a _huge_ market.

